# Pigeon wandered to my door



## TarafromMT (Sep 4, 2011)

Late in the afternoon yesterday my two toddler children were playing in the front yard then came running in complaining that a big bird was running around them and they were scared.

To my surprise, the bird that was "playing" with them is a domestic pigeon. When I approached, it ran towards me and stood toe-to-toe with me completely unafraid.

We live in the middle of nowhere in Montana and I cannot recall ever seeing pigeons around here before. So, my first thought is that this must be someone's pet. However, it is not banded.

He is a very well kept bird. He looks well fed and groomed. I put out some water for him and walked to a neighbor's house to find out if he knew anyone around who might have lost the bird. 










When I began my walk to the neighbor's the bird walked beside me like he was a dog! The neighbor wasn't able to help me determine who the bird might belong to however he found it quite humorous that the pigeon was walking beside me. When I arrived back home, the bird went to the front door and attempted to enter my house! I have a dog who would love a pigeon snack so I declined the bird entrance. I'm not sure where he bedded down for the night but he's back at my front door this morning cooing loudly and occasionally flapping at my front door knob. It actually looks like he's trying to open the door!

Following the advice on this board, I put a dish out of flax seed, brown rice, peas and rolled oats for him in case he's hungry. He LOVES flax seed. Doesn't seem to go for the other stuff so much though. 

He seems to be a very sweet and gentle bird who is extremely comfortable around people. 

Unfortunately, I cannot keep him as a pet. Please, if there is someone in the area of Sweet Grass, MT, reply if you can take him in. It's starting to get cold here at night.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my goodness, he sounds like a very smart pigeon... he does look feral to me but that does not mean he was not someone's pet as he is not afraid. If I had to guess someone raised this bird and it got out or they let him out and he is maturing and now looking for a mate..perhaps he is trying to court you and the kids..that is how they work and if he is human imprinted he may be a bit confused.. if I were you I would secure him and put a flyer at all the feedstores near you..someone may identify him.. or he could of got out while being used for training hunting dogs.. I only say that becasue that is a pretty popular sport in your state and they use these kind of feral type pigeons. If that is the case..then I would keep him safe and find a nice pet home for him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't interpret that the domesticated Pigeon is out looking for a mate. 

I would agree he/she was clearly human-raised and was a pet.

Could be escaped.... or as Tara says, someone who raised him had a change of heart or situation and decided to "let him/her be free"....without doing 5 minutes of research and realizing that such an act is a death sentence for a domestic-raised bird.

Tara...I understand about your dog...BUT..._*you ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO BRING THAT BIRD INSIDE ASAP.
*_
If you can somehow secure the house in a way where Pigeon and Dog are kept apart...that's what you need to do. Maybe in the garage ? 

Barring that...go get a cage or even use a dog carrier (wash it out and disinfect it first) and keep the Pigeon in there, safe.

That this Pigeon has survived outside for even two days with NO fear of humans is a MIRACLE. And you are correct...he/she could easily have fallen into the hands of a human with evil intentions. Not to mention being done in by a cat or some other predator or being hit by a car....

Please lure him inside or pick him up or something. We can take finding him a home from there. SW's suggestions aren't a bad place to start. Certainly do NOT post on Cragslist...because that's where cruel folks get their Pigeons...

There's no way you are going to see that Pigeon around much longer if you do not secure her/him.

Thanks for caring....and saving his/her life !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can he fly well?
I agree that he sounds like a pet pigeon that is lost. It could be that she was human raised and either got out a window or was released thinking he would join a flock. The problem with releasing human raised pigeons is that they have no coping skills and don't survive unless they find another human.
She really isn't safe outside and so if you can secure him in a cage and bring him inside, that would be best. The pigeon is very vulnerable to hawks and they are starting to migrate.
Pigeons do well in a cage that is long rather than tall and appreciate a brick to stand on.
Perhaps you can find wild bird see at the pet store and then add to it the things you have already been feeding and some dried peas and lentils.
Try calling your local veterinarian to see if he/she knows of anyone that may be missing the pigeon. Please do be very careful who ends up with her as dog trainers are a real risk.


----------



## TarafromMT (Sep 4, 2011)

He does seem to be able to fly well. He has flown up to the power lines and the roof of my house a few times. Currently, he is sitting on top of my porch light next to the front door... Still cooing loudly. He seems panicked to get into my house. I don't have a cage or dog carrier or anything to put him in. The closest feed store is 45 min away and they are closed on Sundays. The closest pet store is 2 hours away. I don't have any means of securing this bird for his safety. He's so comfortable around humans though that he'll let me just pick him up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cooing huh.. sounds like a boy bird to me..courting behavior. anyway.. what do you want to do if you are unable to secure him?... how many neighbors do you have?.. can you go around to them and ask? know anyone who keeps and likes birds?... not much else to do if you do not have a place for him.. leave the food and water out for him which Iam sure he will need it.


----------



## TarafromMT (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I don't have a whole lot of neighbors. The one I spoke to last night knows EVERYONE nearby and would have known for sure if anyone kept birds. However, I live about 100 feet from the Canadian border and there's a town over there with many more residents. It's quite possible that the bird flew over the border from Canada.

As for what I want to do... I don't know exactly. I cannot keep him as a pet but I don't want to see him end up as cat or hawk food either. I guess I was hoping that someone reading this board lived nearby and could take him in. I'll continue to put food and water out for him in the meantime and hope that he either flies home or a neighbor can take him in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TarafromMT said:


> Well, I don't have a whole lot of neighbors. The one I spoke to last night knows EVERYONE nearby and would have known for sure if anyone kept birds. However, I live about 100 feet from the Canadian border and there's a town over there with many more residents. It's quite possible that the bird flew over the border from Canada.


what is it you want to do?... finding the owner is going to be pretty much impossible from what you are saying. needle in a haystack.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Tara, I have a cat and I keep pet birds, so I know where you are going thought-wise with your dog and this very tame pigeon. However, what everyone has said about securing this pigeon is correct. He obviously doesn't know how to live outdoors and is becoming panicked by the lack of response by you - the only human he's had contact with since becoming lost from his home - in taking him inside your home. That is why he looked as if he were trying to get in by flapping at the doorknob and now perching on the light next to your door. Is it a possiblity that you can get a large box and cut holes in it - large enought to let air and light in but not large enough for him to get out? If you can get the box (a file box or any cardboard box that can be closed with a lid or flaps will do as a temporary home) I'm sure the bird will welcome being put into it since he is tame enough to be handled and will step onto your hand. I've used the box method for several pigeons I'd rescued in the past and it works quite well. As for a place to keep him away from your dog once the bird is in the box and inside your home, how about the bathroom? You can close the door to keep the dog out and the bird safe until you can find him a home. Birds that were hand-raised do not know how to fend for themselves outside and if the temps are getting cold at night where you are, then it's becoming a dangerous situation for this bird and you must intervene. Even if you box him up and take him over to your neighbors house and ask them if he can stay while you care for him just so he is safe from your dog if the bathroom idea isn't a possiblity. Since I have a cat, whenever I bring an injured bird inside, I keep them in my husbands basement office and lock the door to the basement whenever I am upstairs on the main floor. This keeps the cat out and the birds safe while they recover. I hope you can do something more for this bird besides provide food and water which is much appreciated by all of us that you are trying to help and also by the bird. He would definitely starve otherwise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

It sure does tug at my heart hearing about this little sweety.

Sounds like a very smart bird and if he is trying to follow you inside he might be sensing it is not a very safe place for him to be outside, especially at night and on his own, he is like a sitting duck without a flock of birds around him. Perhaps that is his way of telling you, please help. bring him indo


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you at least put him a spare bedroom if you have one? I hope someone claims this little guy or maybe someone can give him a home. Did you look for any lost and found ads? He is beautiful. Id take him in a minute, but Im all the way in Arizona..Good luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdbabe said:


> Can you at least put him a spare bedroom if you have one? I hope someone claims this little guy or maybe someone can give him a home. Did you look for any lost and found ads? He is beautiful. *Id take him in a minute, but Im all the way in Arizona.*.Good luck!




We can send her a box and have him mailed to you or get him a ride on Craig's List...what do you think?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

TarafromMT said:


> I don't have any means of securing this bird for his safety. He's so comfortable around humans though that he'll let me just pick him up.


Not to belabor the point...but...if he lets you pick him up, then you can secure him. You may have noticed that there's unanimity here from folks with decades of Pigeon experience that your lil' pal needs to be taken in. If he lets you touch him or hold him, just pull him up to your chest (gently) and hold him very securely....and walk him inside. As has been noted, way too much danger out there.

Again, thanks for caring and do let us know what's up.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, I dont believe in shipping birds (or any other animal). There are too many variables that could end in potential disaster. I hope some way closer can do something for this guy...he is lovely. Im not tryin to be mean, I just dont think its a good idea to ship.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

hi birdbabe, you can buy shipping boxes just for pigeons, that will keep them safe during shipping. foys pigeon supplies has them. i have had several birds shipped to me, and not a loss yet. Knock on wood.  I don't want him, but just saying on the shippingof live birds. You'd also have to make sure your post office will allow you to ship them. usually they are shipped on monday, during the week, in case the post office does mess up, it won't harm the bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birdbabe said:


> Sorry guys, I dont believe in shipping birds (or any other animal). There are too many variables that could end in potential disaster. I hope some way closer can do something for this guy...he is lovely. Im not tryin to be mean, I just dont think its a good idea to ship.


The postal service ships them overnight in special bird boxes.. it is done all the time with very few problems. the potential for disaster is really that this bird IS out alone with predators esp hawks.... Not sure why you are so resistant to try to do at least ONE of the advised things folks on here are sharing with you, you could make some adjustments..ect.. your way does not help the bird.. IMO, he has picked you to be his protector and or keeper. If you don't want him find him a good home. hope that happens.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> The postal service ships them overnight in special bird boxes.. *it is done all the time with very few problems.* the potential for disaster is really that this bird IS out alone with predators esp hawks.... Not sure why you are so resistant to try to do at least ONE of the advised things folks on here are sharing with you, you could make some adjustments..ect.. your way does not help the bird.. IMO, he has picked you to be his protector and or keeper. If you don't want him find him a good home. hope that happens.


There have been some disasters from mailing pigeons, involving pigeons from this forum. Some have been lost, arrived days late and others arrived dead or died shortly after and so I understand the concern and Birdbabe is welcome to her feelings. Once I went to the PO, with a frend to pick up some birds she had ordered form California...the box had been handled roughly. It was dented and even ahad a couple of quarter sized holes. The birds, that had been hand raised, were always fearful and wild after their experience...afraid of humans. Personally, I buy a plane ticket so the pigeon is accounted for at all times, monitored and arrives in one day. It's a bit more, but worth it, in my opinion. In this case though, not being near a major airport, I don't think buying a ticket is an option.
It's all a mute point, though, as the finder hasn't been back to the forum in 4 days. It's too bad. I'll bet we could have at least found the bird a Craig's List ride.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> There have been some disasters from mailing pigeons, involving pigeons from this forum. Some have been lost, arrived days late and others arrived dead or died shortly after and so I understand the concern and Birdbabe is welcome to her feelings. Once I went to the PO, with a frend to pick up some birds she had ordered form California...the box had been handled roughly. It was dented and even ahad a couple of quarter sized holes. The birds, that had been hand raised, were always fearful and wild after their experience...afraid of humans. Personally, I buy a plane ticket so the pigeon is accounted for at all times, monitored and arrives in one day. It's a bit more, but worth it, in my opinion. In this case though, not being near a major airport, I don't think buying a ticket is an option.
> It's all a mute point, though, as the finder hasn't been back to the forum in 4 days. It's too bad. I'll bet we could have at least found the bird a Craig's List ride.


It was said "with very few problems"..did not say "never any".. it is very low that anything will happen, I would say percentage wise he will be more likley to be eaten by a hawk rather then fall into disaster with the overnight postal trip in a box.. now with all this scare tactic type stories the bird will never be boxed and shipped Im sure.. bye bye birdy... congrats.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> It was said "with very few problems"..did not say "never any".. it is very low that anything will happen, I would say percentage wise he will be more likley to be eaten by a hawk rather then fall into disaster with the overnight postal trip in a box.. now with all this scare tactic type stories the bird will never be boxed and shipped Im sure.. bye bye birdy... congrats.


I don't think that was going to happen anyway. Just because you haven't had a tragedy or bad experience mailing birds, doesn't mean others have not. Just because you don't have a problem with mailing, doesn't mean that mailing concerns aren't valid. 
Undoubtedly, this thread will be read in the future and I think that the readers have a right to read about the other side of mailing too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If my 2 choices were ---#1) being shipped by the postal service OR #2) being left outside - alone, with no shelter or friends.................I'd pick #1.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> If my 2 choices were ---#1) being shipped by the postal service OR #2) being left outside - alone, with no shelter or friends.................*I'd pick #1.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Me too. * I'm not sure a pigeon can think that through, though....more in the moment, you know.
> I have talked to the poster, via email, today and the bird has come around for food. Apparently with food though, she is stronger and she has been unable to catch her.
> She does have someone local that is willing to take the pigeon if she can be caught. I also told her that if she catches the pigeon, I will arrange a ride to Oregon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> If my 2 choices were ---#1) being shipped by the postal service OR #2) being left outside - alone, with no shelter or friends.................*I'd pick #1*.


*Me too*. I'm not sure a pigeon can think that through, though....more in the moment, you know.
I have talked to the poster, via email, today and the bird has come around for food. Apparently with food though, she is stronger and she has been unable to catch her. 
She does have someone local that is willing to take the pigeon if she can be caught. I also told her that if she catches the pigeon, I will arrange a ride to Oregon.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a relief to know it's still ok.
Really hope you can get a happy end to this story.

Is she going to try a box trap or something like if it's starting to be a bit evasive?

Keeping fingers and toes crossed. Have been watching this thread like no other.

Janet


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> *Me too*. I'm not sure a pigeon can think that through, though....more in the moment, you know.
> I have talked to the poster, via email, today and the bird has come around for food. Apparently with food though, she is stronger and she has been unable to catch her.
> She does have someone local that is willing to take the pigeon if she can be caught. I also told her that if she catches the pigeon, I will arrange a ride to Oregon.


Thank you for the update Charis! I was trying to be nice........but I'm very worried about this poor bird. Are you going to take him?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I certainly will take her if need be.


----------

